# Help Picking Dog Costume



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

Yes, I am that mom 

I open the door at my gmas for trick or treaters every year and last year I brought both dogs in costume and the kids seemed to enjoy it. Moose was a caterpillar and Maddie was a bunny. I like to make their costumes myself so I know they fit right, so nothing too complicated ok?

For Maddie I was thinking:
Lion (like this but dog sized obviously)
Peacock (here)
Or ?????


For Moose I've found these two that I like so far 
Headless Horseman ( Here he is way more tolerant then Maddie when it comes to things like this])
Skunk (Here)
Or ????

Open to any and all suggestions, as long as it is possible to make them at home. Just trying to brainstorm so I have lots of time to get stuff together


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Well Duke was a pumpkin his first year and a cowboy last year. He really likes to show off so it was all fun for him! 

I really like both the peacock and lion, but maybe te peacock a little more. And I love the skunk!


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

I love the lion and the headless horseman! The horseman looks like it would be a little hard to make at home, though.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

There is a peacock costume (different one) that I have my eye on for Murph (who was a turtle last year LOL). I love the peacock idea, I think it's original!

A turtle probably would be fairly easy to make too! I have to buy mine, I can't sew and am so not good at creative/arts and crafts type things LOL!


----------

